# Venereal-disease rates soar among soldiers



## dangerboy (17 Feb 2009)

KATHERINE O'NEILL

Globe and Mail Update

February 17, 2009 at 7:08 AM EST

EDMONTON — It's been a soldier's enemy throughout history - sexually transmitted diseases.

And now internal military documents show a sharp new increase in the number of Canadian soldiers being treated for venereal diseases, particularly chlamydia.

According to documents obtained by The Globe and Mail under federal access to information laws, the number of reported chlamydia cases the Canadian Forces treated surged 71 per cent - to 234 in 2007 from 137 in 2003.

The internal documents state one of the most troubling findings has been that the rates of chlamydia infections among male soldiers under 30 years of age is "substantially higher" than their Canadian civilian counterparts, and the situation demanded "special attention."

The Canadian military has long battled sexually transmitted diseases of all types. In fact, the world's first sex-education film was made for Canadian soldiers during the First World War.

At the time, the Canadian military was concerned that the high rates of venereal diseases, particularly syphilis, were leaving too many soldiers unfit for duty.

The 38-minute-long silent film, entitled Whatsoever a Man Soweth, was funded by the British government in 1917.

The story follows a young Canadian soldier named Dick who encounters a prostitute in London's Trafalgar Square while he's on leave from the front lines. A passing Canadian officer warns him away from her.

"Do you realise, young man, the risks you run in association with that woman?" he asks (the question is posed in a caption).

Dick then goes on to learn about the effects of venereal diseases, highlighted by graphic pictures of rotting hands and legs.

Since the First World War, the Canadian military has given out free condoms to its members, no questions asked. It's a practice that continues to this day.

Lieutenant-Colonel James Anderson, director of force health protection with the Canadian military, said it's difficult to determine "definitively" why there has been a new increase in sexually transmitted infection cases, particularly chlamydia.

"We know that we have an issue, we know that we have a vulnerable at-risk population," he said.

In 2007, Chlamydia accounted for 94 per cent of all the venereal diseases the military treated.

Of those cases, 62 per cent were male soldiers under the age of 30. In 2007, there were also 13 cases of gonorrhea and two cases of syphilis reported.

Lt.-Col. Anderson said that all members of the military receive briefings about venereal diseases and safe-sex practices throughout their career.

He said the military's public-health and reporting practices may be one of the reasons it has found higher rates of chlamydia among young, male soldiers.

He explained that those soldiers often receive more or regular health checkups than their civilian counterparts.

Lt.-Col. Anderson added that whenever an infection is diagnosed, it's standard for the military to then track down the patient's former sexual partners in an effort to have them tested as well. If the people are civilians, often the appropriate health authority is notified.

A Canadian Forces medic, who didn't want to be identified, said he's concerned that young soldiers often don't take venereal diseases such as chlamydia and gonorrhea seriously because they are treatable and don't normally affect their ability to serve.

"They know if they get it, they can easily get a pill and the problem goes away. That attitude needs to change," he said.

The Alberta-based soldier said reckless and risky sexual behaviour is a problem on some Canadian military bases.

He said that during his tour in Afghanistan last year, he treated some soldiers for venereal diseases after they returned from their leaves.

Article Link 

Of course they do not say what the national figures are.


----------



## Journeyman (17 Feb 2009)

I love it when people are off their meds. Amongst the comments on the original article was this gem:

"*anna kay from Canada writes:*  No question about it, people who are ready to invade other countries and maim and kill are also sleeping with each other, cheating on their spouses and hiring prostitutes.
That is the naked truth. Let's see, however, if this side of the border we have also become military hags like the military banana republic south of the border and so we want to worship our paid troops or we can be honest." 
 :-\ wtf? 


No, the article's key line is, "infections among male soldiers under 30 years of age is 'substantially higher'..." 
Ladies, it's obvious that you should avoid sex with male soldiers *under* 30 years of age!  ;D


----------



## geo (17 Feb 2009)

Heh... yeah

However... wait for it... is it just as possible that the Under 30 soldier with his under 30 girlfriend/wife has picked up that little "forget me not" from her... regardless of how she picked it up.

Soldiers with wives & girlfriends will have probably spent their HLTA time with their loved one(s).

Anyone see tide boxes on the windowsill of our PMQs?


----------



## dapaterson (17 Feb 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I love it when people are off their meds. Amongst the comments on the original article was this gem:
> 
> "*anna kay from Canada writes:*  No question about it, people who are ready to invade other countries and maim and kill are also sleeping with each other, cheating on their spouses and hiring prostitutes.
> That is the naked truth. Let's see, however, if this side of the border we have also become military hags like the military banana republic south of the border and so we want to worship our paid troops or we can be honest."
> ...



Is that "under 30" chronological, or "under 30" intellectual?  'Cause if it's the second one, there's pretty slim pickings left...


----------



## Marshall (17 Feb 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I love it when people are off their meds. Amongst the comments on the original article was this gem:
> 
> "*anna kay from Canada writes:*  No question about it, people who are ready to invade other countries and maim and kill are also sleeping with each other, cheating on their spouses and hiring prostitutes.
> That is the naked truth. Let's see, however, if this side of the border we have also become military hags like the military banana republic south of the border and so we want to worship our paid troops or we can be honest."
> :-\ wtf?



That is quite the comment. I am sure he/she has the knowledge to support that


----------



## 1feral1 (17 Feb 2009)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> KATHERINE O'NEILL
> 
> Globe and Mail Update
> 
> ...



Some things never change.  ;D

OWDU


----------



## aesop081 (17 Feb 2009)

New headline :

"Rate of slow news days soaring amongst media"


----------



## ModlrMike (17 Feb 2009)

In related news, the IQ of the average Globe and Mail reader appears to be falling. More later.


----------



## leroi (17 Feb 2009)

I knew I shouldn't have read those 72 comments. 
Comments were closed by the time I read the article. So, I couldn't post mine.

It's insane how many off-the-wall inferences were made from the original article.
It's sad that so many posters invested the article with subjective, morally-impaired 
judgements, faulty reasoning, airs of superiority, and religious/political (borderline fanatical) 
biases sidesweeping the author's words--which really didn't amount 
to much.

I've written to the G&M and pointed out their propensity to "spin-out-and-on" 
the negative WRT the CF. While controversy sells newspapers, so does truth, 
responsible writing and promoting a positive image of the Canadian Forces.


----------



## ThainC (17 Feb 2009)

Maybe I'm off the deep end here, but from experience, the best thing about "stats" is the number of angles you can look at it from. Ignoring the fact there's about a 4 year difference in those stats, perhaps we can look at it from another angle. Perhaps we're not experiencing more cases, but rather more people are just coming forward with it. Just because there was only 137 reported in 2003 doesn't mean there wasn't 97 unreported cases.

Perhaps the CF is doing a better job of negating the stigma of having a STD. Or STV. Or whatever the hell they are calling it now. Perhaps the troops are realizing it's better to go in and deal with these situations at their base medical. But who knows... the joy of stats.

Chad.


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Feb 2009)

Another gem:

 Festina Lente  from Tampa Bay, United States writes: Katherine O'Neill didn't really do much investigative work on present day Canadian soldiers serving in Afghanistan. There was no reference made to Canadian recreational spots like Cyprus where soldiers were sent for morale leave. I no longer know this venue is still used. Most men and a few women tacitly understand the real purpose of sending soldiers to these locations which are a lot closer than Canada and that reason is for a little "holiday sex" as they say in Finland when planning a trip abroad. I don't really know if Canada still uses Cyprus anymore, after a series of alleged assaults on Cypriot women some of which were married and bitterly complained. You can bet there were veneral diseases galore. With only mild complaints from the Cypriot government these issues were glossed over. They must have loved the revenue! How Katherine could overlook Cypruss is beyond me!

Yes, Festina, that's why we have decompression leave (in Cyprus or elsewhere), so that the soldiers can have "holiday sex" so they don't go home and attack their spouses.   :

Chad, you make a good point.  I would think that the reporting process is just getting better.


----------



## ThainC (17 Feb 2009)

Honestly, I don't even look at those commentaries anymore. As they say, everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Even if it's dead wrong.

Chad.


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Feb 2009)

ThainC said:
			
		

> Honestly, I don't even look at those commentaries anymore. As they say, everyone is entitled to their opinion.
> 
> Even if it's dead wrong.
> 
> Chad.



Oh, I look at them for a laugh.  This one was pretty good (as I knew it would be).  Amazing what some people could assume (where people got it, who they got it from, who they might give it to) from an article about an increase in the reported STI rates.


----------



## medicineman (17 Feb 2009)

OMFG - 234 cases of the clap out of 60 something thousand soldiers/sailors/pigeons.  Sounds like a pandemic there boys - better have a full body condom on just to shake hands with your buds  :.

Someone must be bored.  I know I have been at work lately...and certainly no problems with people's plumbing (yet).

MM


----------



## Armymedic (17 Feb 2009)

MM,
they are bored. You have been to Borden.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (18 Feb 2009)

For those who may be interested in comparing the reported CF rate of STIs with rates in the general population here is a link to the Public Health Agency Canada site.
Reported cases of notifiable STI from January 1 to June 30, 2007 and January 1 to June 30, 2008 and corresponding annual rates for the years 2007 and 2008

The rates on the PHAC site are per 100,000 population, so the CF cases do indicate a significantly higher rate, however it is lower than a few of the individual jurisdictions.

The questions I would be asking is the increase in rate consistent with any increases in rate for the general population and is there any geographical (or occupational) pattern to the locations/contacts identified where infection was acquired.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Feb 2009)

Don't forget that our system, much like Public Health's, depends on the accuracy of the reporting.  The numbers could be higher, but they might not be reported.  I'm not sure if the "anonymous" clinics keep stats.


----------



## dapaterson (18 Feb 2009)

Anon clinics do keep stats and report.  However, many bases in urban areas will have soldiers go to local free clinics vice the MIR, to avoid been spotted by people they know (there's also an issue of trust with the military medical system - unjustified, but still around to varying degrees).  If anything, I suspect these numbers are low.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Feb 2009)

There are also bases that "neglect" to send in their reports to FHP.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (18 Feb 2009)

Chlamydia is extermely common throughout the Canadian population and spreads easily as it symptons can be quite mundane and written off as a heat itch, etc. It also does not require actual penetration and exchange of body fluids if I recal correctly.

http://www.cdc.gov/std/Chlamydia/STDFact-Chlamydia.htm


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Feb 2009)

Quite a lot of STIs do not require penetration and/or exchange of bodily fluid.  Most only require "intimate" contact.
But yes, chlamydia is quite contagious and often people are asymptomatic.


----------



## HItorMiss (18 Feb 2009)

Do these stats include a single person returning multiple times for seperate cases of the drip? ooh say 8 times to be exact  

(True story btw 8 times for the drip.... all in Canada no overseas trips to aquire the STD)

And no it's not me!


----------



## Journeyman (18 Feb 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Quite a lot of STIs do not require penetration and/or exchange of bodily fluid.


Suit yourself, but I think it's more fun the old-fashioned way  :nod:


----------



## Armymedic (18 Feb 2009)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> Do these stats include a single person returning multiple times for seperate cases of the drip? ooh say 8 times to be exact
> 
> (True story btw 8 times for the drip.... all in Canada no overseas trips to aquire the STD)
> 
> And no it's not me!



Man, we know a lot of smart guys who's brains are entirely overridden by their scrotums.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (18 Feb 2009)

Bring back pre-penicillin treatments. Irrigation and that little "umbrella "device they used to scrap the inside of the urinary tract. I get a shudder just thinking about that......


----------



## armyvern (19 Feb 2009)

Gezzus ... Globe and Mail get a frigging grip on reality:



> Symptoms of Chlamydia
> The early symptoms of chlamydial infection are usually mild, for this reason it has sometimes been called "the silent STD."
> 
> If symptoms occur, they usually appear within 1 to 3 weeks after exposure. Studies report that *10 to 20 percent of sexually active female teens harbor chlamydial infections*. In *up to 75 percent of cases, the infection is clinically inapparent*. As a result, the disease is often not diagnosed until complications develop.
> ...



Now, usually "silent" unless complications develop ... or until medical exam reveals it's existance to the unaware carrier ...

Tell me what percentage of the average civilian male (or female) population actually has annual medical exams like our soldiers do and therefore have this "silent STD" actually diagnosed. 

Eu-fucking-Reka.


And, I'm not even a rocket scientist.  :


----------



## geo (19 Feb 2009)

well put Vern

Unfortunately, MsM find that they get enough fodder from their Access to Information requests ... where we pert much drop our drawers for them, upon request.


----------



## Journeyman (19 Feb 2009)

I'm always ready to consider additional input, which informs an opinion.


			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Studies report that *10 to 20 percent of sexually active female teens harbor chlamydial infections*.



In addition to my earlier comment that you ladies _obviously_ need to avoid sex with male soldiers under 30 years of age, perhaps we men should avoid "sexually active female teens" -- well, at least "10 to 20 percent" of them. *   ;D


-------------
* Of course, with stats, there's always that scientific research caveat: 
"accurate plus or minus 2 years, 19 times out of 20, unless Jack Daniels is involved, in which case all bets are off"   
>


----------



## geo (20 Feb 2009)

Women in their late teens & early tweens.... nice on the eyes but, hard on the soldiers....
While I enjoy the window shopping, I find that the older girls know what they want ... MUCH less complicated


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Feb 2009)

And we know how to look after ourselves....


----------



## Colin Parkinson (21 Feb 2009)

When I was 20 I dated Woman in their 30's they knew what they wanted and less head games. Not to mention less chance of STD's as well.


----------



## geo (22 Feb 2009)

And they call it Cougar love


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Feb 2009)

and I have the scratches to prove it!!!!  ;D


----------

